# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2007] Export d'Infopath vers Pdf via un add-in

## adelinao

Bonjour,

Dans un add-in Infopath (C#), j'essaie de faire un export d'un formulaire Infopath en Pdf :


```
this.CurrentView.Export(@"C:\MyView.pdf", ExportFormat.Pdf);
```

Cependant, lorsque je fais "this.", la mthode Export n'est pas disponible.
J'ai bien inclu le namespace Microsoft.Office.Interop.InfoPath.

A quoi est-ce d ?
Merci d'avance !

----------


## lemmings

Salut

as-tu trouv une solution  ton problme ?

si oui pourrais-tu la partager ?

Merci

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Quel est le type du formulaire sur lequel vous avez un problme?
Un formulaire InfoPath Form services ou un formulaire InfoPath 2007?

En form services, la mthode export n'est pas disponible.
Une solution serait d'appeler un service web qui permet la conversion d'un formulaire en PDF. 

Cordialement.

----------

